# Lethargic, Not Eating, Hardly Moving



## SchwimmyTheBetta (Dec 31, 2009)

I have had my betta fish Scwhimmy for almost two years and he has been a perfectly content little guy, I've only had one issue with him and that was back in Feb when he was pretty sick. The past few weeks my little guy has completely stopped eating and he does not swim anymore. He floats at the top of the tank with his mouth peaking out of the water and can barely move. He IS a tail biter but he has always been able to swim fine without part of his tail. Last night I walked into my room and was checking on him and he was laying down at the bottom on his side barely breathing. He can't really swim on his own and he just rests at the top of his tank with his mouth out of the water barely breathing. I feel like he is suffering and I don't know what to do. I have given him salt baths and given him multiple doses of medication over these few weeks. I really would like some feedback on what to do. He is in a 2.5 gallon tank that gets changed two times a week. I really don't know what else to do. He has lost most of his coloring but his stomach and swim bladder do not look swollen! any input would be great! Thanks guys! 
Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? Between 80-85
Does your tank have a filter? No.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No. 
Is your tank heated? Yes, it has a heater in it to keep a temperature constant. 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? No. 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? He eats betta pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Two times daily

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Two times a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? I was using betta tabs but now I am using ADI betta water conditioner.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No. 

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He has lost his color, his fins are clamped. 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He is lethargic, does not eat, he barely can stay floating at the top of his tank. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Two to three weeks ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I have given him several salt baths and I did a week worth of medicine doses.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No, only one time in Feb did he seem ill and after a few salt baths he perked back up. 
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had him for almost two years, so it is harder to tell.


----------

